# Alumacraft row boat rebuild



## jimmy fins (Jan 28, 2012)

New to your site let me say it's great. =D> Last winter I started this 14 foot Alumacraft mid 60's I believe, to make it mor of a fishing platform. I will post a few pictures and a video of it in action on the river.

Jim

https://youtu.be/FYxQRyQ-m94

[youtube]v/FYxQRyQ-m94?[/youtube]


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good stuff - Nice boat


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice, i like the way the floor is set up very clean and neat.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 30, 2012)

nice job...looks efficient.


----------



## jimmy fins (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was my first boat project I was thinking about closing up the bow with a casting deck, but was worried about the stability.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice video and great to see some tinnies in action. You're giving me a serious case of envy watching you having fun catching fish. 
Where are you located?


----------



## THEABEXPERTS (Jan 31, 2012)

I put a casting deck on my 14 ft lonestar and went swimming one brisk spring night while dropping the anchor. Luckily I held the rope coil together so that all the rope was in my grip and was able to let go without having it coil around my wrist. My deck was around six inches below the top rail. Having said that, I loved the dry storage, live well and even slept on it a few nights quite comfortably during the spring crappie spawn! Had I saw a pic of you boat before I build mine i would have followed your design. Cool boat!


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 31, 2012)

So As I looked at your layout it made me think of my Kayak setup...simple and effective... So I wasn't really supprised to see that you also Kayak fish. Nice videos. 

Nice boat.


----------



## magnum9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I REALLY like your boat. It is set up a lot more for walleye fishing/trolling than the bass boats I see on here. 

I am very interested in maybe getting a few more pictures of how you mounted your rod holder rails. I need something very similar but I also intend to fish dipsey divers for lake trout. I am not sure what I can build to hold up to that abuse.


----------



## dwaynesworld (Feb 1, 2012)

great boat! would love to see more pics and learn more. How did you do the floor? Once again great boat. looks stable in video


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys =D> I pulled out the tin fish and shot a video for you to explain what I did any other :?: feel free to ask. I live in Michigan by lake St Clair. The video of me fishing in the boat was on the North Channel. As far Kayak fishing, yes another passion that brings a whole new aspect to fishing.  

Jim

https://youtu.be/-m8SuJjKTaU

[youtube]v/-m8SuJjKTaU?[/youtube]


----------



## dwaynesworld (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the video, once again great little boat


----------



## magnum9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the video!

Do you think it would hold up to two dipseys or two planers each side? I am sure I could run a couple braces down to the floor to secure it.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 2, 2012)

magnum9 said:


> Thanks for the video!
> 
> Do you think it would hold up to two dipseys or two planers each side? I am sure I could run a couple braces down to the floor to secure it.



I think so. To be sure use more dense wood, or better yet that deck board that Home Depot sells that is made out of pvc. That stuff is real strong and won't rot. Also big washer like fender washer will give you a stronger hold with a lock nut.


----------



## magnum9 (Feb 2, 2012)

jimmy fins said:


> magnum9 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the video!
> ...



Thanks Jimmy,

I know I could make it stronger with different materials but of course with these tiny little tin cans every bit of weight is critical. But for me, a strong rod holder is the most important. I won't be Salmon fishing or anything but a 12 LB laker is a possibility. I think your setup would be strong enough for lakers on dipseys. 

The weather sucks right now (not snowing, I LOVE snow) so the boat might come out early this year :x . Might even have it ready for Walleye open. I am up near Traverse City, Sometime I would love to get down there and fish Walleye in your area. We just don't get a good population of them during this time of year. Although I do happen to live on the best property to fish for them on all of North and South Lake Leelanau.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 2, 2012)

I've caught musky's and aggressive sheephead up to 6 lbs. and it held up fine. Good rod holder is key. Can't beat down east (saltys) \/


----------



## dwaynesworld (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimmy does front of boat lift very much during take off, before plane?


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 3, 2012)

dwaynesworld said:


> Jimmy does front of boat lift very much during take off, before plane?



With my 8 hp honda it didn't get on plane at all very good. I threw on a hydrofoil and bam! problem solved that little boat does great now.


----------



## magnum9 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to get one of those hydrofoils. Sounds like the ticket for me too.


----------



## dwaynesworld (Feb 4, 2012)

Jimmy, did you put any foam under floor?


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 4, 2012)

dwaynesworld said:


> Jimmy, did you put any foam under floor?



No It might have blocked the hole in the ribs that the water runs down towards the stern. It seems to be strong enough for me, but you do get a little sag when you step between ribs. The thickness of the wood is small enough to form the floor to screw it flush to the ribs. Here's a crude drawing I did to help explain it for you hope it helps.

Jim


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 4, 2012)

simple and efficient! good job.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Jimmy, my daughter plays softbal at 23 and Gratiot. Wouldn't mind getting together and have you show me some perch or walleye sometime. Your boat or mine doesn't matter to me. Let me know.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice ride by the way.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 19, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Hey Jimmy, my daughter plays softbal at 23 and Gratiot. Wouldn't mind getting together and have you show me some perch or walleye sometime. Your boat or mine doesn't matter to me. Let me know.



Anytime. Just give me a call to set up a time. My work schedule sucks to work with folks though. I work nights with thur. fri. off. Sat. is a possibility for a short trip. April 1st. is usually go time for walleye jigging in the Detroit river. but this year could be middle to end of March. =D> 

Jim 586-354-7723


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 19, 2012)

What kind of hydrofoil did you get. I'm 325 and I'm pretty sure I could use one for my 15hp Merc.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 19, 2012)

I got mine from westland marine. Your close to Cabalas they got'em Heres a link from bass pro of the one I got. https://www.basspro.com/SE-Sport-High-Performance-Hydrofoil/product/1103/130251 That was with my 8hp Honda though. I might not need it for the 15 hp.

Your over 300 lb. and and I'm over 200 lb. We may want to take my Tuffy. Eats more gas but makes an enjoyable day of fishing.


----------



## bigrog61 (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like the job you did i keep going back to it. I am doing a starcraft remod and i fish the detroit river all the time mostly handlining always mount my reels on ram mounts i like the way you ran the board down the side looks awesome! what is that you have on a couple pics on the gunnel that looks like something i would like to put on mine.It looks gray in the pics. 8)


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 24, 2012)

bigrog61 said:


> I really like the job you did i keep going back to it. I am doing a starcraft remod and i fish the detroit river all the time mostly handlining always mount my reels on ram mounts i like the way you ran the board down the side looks awesome! what is that you have on a couple pics on the gunnel that looks like something i would like to put on mine.It looks gray in the pics. 8)



I believe your talking about the foam pieces, which is for hanging lures. Its just pipe insulation that you can buy at Home Depot. Then glue it down, or add a few screws with washers to hold it down. Makes it nice to change out lures and hang them and clean up after the day is done.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 26, 2012)

love the Tuffy. And yes, it would be a more enjoyable trip. I have no problem kicking in for gas money either.


----------



## DyerBassman (Mar 3, 2012)

Love your design! Simple, clean, efficient. You are taking me back to the drawing board again for my upcoming Alumacraft mod.


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. That's whats great with this web site a lot of back yard engineers coming to the rescue. :LOL2:


----------



## elcapitanmas (Mar 3, 2012)

great looking rig, setup for what you need to do! I too am a diehard wally guy and while my project boat will mainly be used to transport carp gear from spot to spot, I will DEF be using it to chase eyes! Awesome job with the video too!


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks. The best part about these little tin'ers, their lite and fun to mod! I started mine for the whole reason to be a gas saver and easy on the pocket book. plus I can pull it with my VW Jetta which save even more.


----------



## wihil (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wanted to pipe in and say this build is awesome.

There's a lot of bass/river boat style builds on here, and this one is right up my alley for my style of fishing! I'll be using some of your idea's for sure.

Did you take out a bench in your alumicraft? It kind of looks like it, I'd LOVE to have that kind of space in front of me in my 12'er!

=D> =D>


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 5, 2012)

wihil said:


> Just wanted to pipe in and say this build is awesome.
> 
> There's a lot of bass/river boat style builds on here, and this one is right up my alley for my style of fishing! I'll be using some of your idea's for sure.
> 
> ...


I drew up a plan what I did, hope it helps you out.

Jim


----------



## wihil (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome. That helps alot, actually - I had suspected that that model had three seats instead of 2, I was wondering if you had removed the bench or pushed it forward.

Now I need to do some looking at my tin. I know I can't remove the middle bench, but I might be able to move a portion of it and still have the strength I need.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 5, 2012)

wihil said:


> Awesome. That helps alot, actually - I had suspected that that model had three seats instead of 2, I was wondering if you had removed the bench or pushed it forward.
> 
> Now I need to do some looking at my tin. I know I can't remove the middle bench, but I might be able to move a portion of it and still have the strength I need.
> 
> Thanks!



I hope I didn't confuse you, but it had 4 bench seats. Which I removed one of the middle bench seat to open up the floor.
Here's a picture of one I found like it before the mod.


----------



## wihil (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope! No confusion - I don't count the front bench as a seat. :lol: 

The only person I've ever seen fit in one of those is someone under the age of 13. Still very much like the build - now to adapt it to my boat! =D>


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 6, 2012)

Right on. Keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 9, 2012)

Man, I love this setup. wish I would have seen it a year ago  I like the boards for the rod holders. I've been trying to make up rod holders to drop in the oar locks, your solution is much easier and looks nice. Great job. My steal the side wall idea on a future rebuild of my tin.


----------



## 1munford (Apr 9, 2012)

nice setup!


----------



## jimmy fins (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. If there is any questions that will help let me know.

Jim


----------

